# eMachines 20" E202H Flat Widescreen LCD PC Monitor 720p



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i want to get the best settings for my eMachines 20" E202H Flat Widescreen LCD PC Monitor 720p
i got my resolution set to 1280 x 720

i want to change my settings on the monitor to match the best picture/quality possibly for gaming...
does any1 no what settings to change?


----------

